# Cast Iron Seasoning - Cottonseed Oil



## Dave Martell (Jul 5, 2014)

I started using cast iron in the mid-80's and always used Crisco shortening as the base seasoning and everything was great. 

A few yrs ago I decided to add some new Lodge pans to fill in the gaps, these pans came with factory pre-seasoning but I coated them with Crisco and baked as I had always done. The new seasoning never stuck and would flake off taking the factory seasoning with it. I tried different temps and times but failure at every turn. I assumed that the problem was with the factory seasoning as I'd never had any troubles with Crisco. 

Around the same time I decided to strip and smooth an old pan and I seasoned this also with Crisco. The Crisco flaked off this pan just like it did with the new Lodge pre-seasoned pans. I was at a loss.

Fast forward to last year, while doing some research on this I found that Crisco had changed their recipe some time ago and removed cottonseed oil from the mix, I suppose they were looking to cut the fat....who knows. Anyway, since that point I kept it in my mind that one day I'd look for shortening with cottonseed oil in it and give that a try to see if it helps...or not. 

Fast forward to two weeks ago, we're stuck with only one Lodge pan here at the campground and it's one of the pre-seasoned Lodge pans that previously failed to accept the Crisco seasoning, we ended up with this because it was the only pan that the movers left behind in the shuffle. I was thinking great now I'm going to have this crap in my food or rust or a combo of the two but then we went shopping and I found a local hick brand sitting next to the Crisco on the shelf. I read the ingredients to happily find that it listed cottonseed as it's main goop. The can is HUGE but half the cost of the little Crisco next to it so I took a chance and bought it.

When we cooked out the next night I slathered the pan up with the cottonseed oil stuff and dropped it on the fire until it smoked and went dry looking followed by another light wipe of the stuff. Well damn was I ever surprised to use the pan the next day on eggs - slippery smooth with ZERO black crud coming off the pan. We've used the pan about 5 or 6 times since and it's going great so far - what a difference!

I'm posting this mostly in case anyone here has had the same problem or maybe some lucky SOB will Google-fu this when looking for an answer to why Crisco doesn't work in seasoning their pans.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 5, 2014)

Your timing could not be better. The wife and I just ordered a Lodge 12" skillet. While we're at it, how do you clean it? I was told not to use soap, just water and salt.


----------



## brianh (Jul 5, 2014)

Been using same Lodge for about 15 years and I used to only wipe it out, sometimes with salt. Now I use a little soap and water, salt if it's really grungy. Little soap isn't hurting anything after this much use.


----------



## bear1889 (Jul 5, 2014)

Some people have also recommended flax seed oil.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 5, 2014)

I've always used soap when I wash my cast iron but for me the way I get away with this is to scrape first with water and only use the soaped sponge at the very end and rinse straight away. I've wrecked good seasonings with using soap and scrubbing away and I've also done so with salt too. I'm sure my ways aren't written in stone as lots of other people do just as well or better doing what doesn't work for me.


----------



## larrybard (Jul 5, 2014)

Tons of articles on seasoning cast iron. And from from what I have read, flaxseed oil is the best choice.
See, e.g.: http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/01/a-science-based-technique-for-seasoning-cast-iron/


----------



## JDA_NC (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't like using salt to clean cast iron. Just a personal belief. It doesn't make sense to me.

A little soap will not ruin your seasoning. I've sometimes used a little soap & a soft sponge to clean out my pans. Mostly what I do is just wipe it out with a paper towel. The key is to have it smoking hot. If it's particularly stubborn then while it's smoking I'll throw in a cup of water and wipe it out again. I use my 15" Lodge so much & the thing is so solid that I'm pretty sure it'd shrug off a nuclear fallout or two.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jul 5, 2014)

Also what I was taught growing up is that the best thing you can do for a new cast iron pan is cook a lot of bacon, fat back, or ground sausage in it  

Start with a cold pan like you should and just wipe it out afterwards. After a few meals you'll have a strong seasoning and your pan with thank you.

Your cholesterol might not though...


----------



## gic (Jul 6, 2014)

Hemp oil, I kid you not is the way to go. It's way cheaper than flaxseed oil and also is a "drying" oil when heated above its smoke point. From Wikipedia "Wood finish[edit]
Hemp oil is a "drying oil", as it can polymerize into a solid form. Due to its polymer-forming properties, hemp oil is used on its own or blended with other oils, resins, and solvents as an impregnator and varnish in wood finishing, as a pigment binder in oil paints, as a plasticizer and hardener in putty. It has uses similar to linseed oil and characteristics similar to tung oil."

I got a giant bottle at Costco for like $10


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2014)

larrybard said:


> Tons of articles on seasoning cast iron. And from from what I have read, flaxseed oil is the best choice.
> See, e.g.: http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/01/a-science-based-technique-for-seasoning-cast-iron/



This is the process I followed a few months back with my first carbon steel pan, then with all my cast iron pans. 8-15 layers depending on which pan. Absolutely the best seasoning I've ever seen. Until I see something better, this is my go to method.


----------



## berko (Jul 6, 2014)

http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/20...ing-cast-iron/

+1


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 6, 2014)

I need to try the flaxseed oil. I've been wanting to test that out for sometime.


----------



## brianh (Jul 6, 2014)

I did flaxseed on carbon steel pan several times and the last time got the black results I was supposed to. Tried oven method and stovetop. Still, it flakes off when i use it. Next time I'd just let it season more naturally. Fwiw.


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 6, 2014)

you get the salt smoking hot in the pan, use something flat to scrape it. the salt acts as an abbraisive and gets anything stuck to the seasoning off. then you just drop a little more oil (we use blended oil at work) and wipe it around and your pan is reseasoned 

i'll burn them out ever couple weeks as well, because sometimes people just don't take care of them and they think they are like teflons.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2014)

This happened to me the first time I tried it...but I used avocado oil as it was all I had on-hand and it was a holiday so the stores were closed. Since I reseasoned with flaxseed, it's been superb.



brianh said:


> I did flaxseed on carbon steel pan several times and the last time got the black results I was supposed to. Tried oven method and stovetop. Still, it flakes off when i use it. Next time I'd just let it season more naturally. Fwiw.


----------



## nerologic (Jul 6, 2014)

Awesome tip, Dave. I just tried the process on my Rader. Got it smoking hot and dipped in flax oil a few times. Can't wait to see how the new seasoning reduces stiction!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 6, 2014)

nerologic said:


> Awesome tip, Dave. I just tried the process on my Rader. Got it smoking hot and dipped in flax oil a few times. Can't wait to see how the new seasoning reduces stiction!




Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## nerologic (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## berko (Jul 6, 2014)

ahahhahaa


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 6, 2014)

nerologic said:


>




Good one! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## CutFingers (Jul 16, 2014)

Vintage cast takes a seasoning even better. Oddly enough vintage cast iron is lighter than lodge pans. The castings on vintage iron is also smoother than contemporary stuff.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 16, 2014)

Essentially the process I use, based on flaxseed oil.

http://vollrathuniversity.com/vollr...ional-Cookware/Seasoning-Carbon-Steel-Pan.htm


----------



## Castalia (Jul 16, 2014)

For rougher new pans, is there some possibility of stripping the seasoning, sanding down the new cast iron cooking surface in pans like the Lodge to a high grit (?) and then reseasoning? They might more closely resemble the vintage cast iron surfaces. Would that lead to a better cooking surface (if you are willing to go through all those steps for a $15 pan)? Easier food release, seasoning lasting longer etc. What does the forum think?


----------



## larrybard (Jul 16, 2014)

Castalia said:


> For rougher new pans, is there some possibility of stripping the seasoning, sanding down the new cast iron cooking surface in pans like the Lodge to a high grit (?) and then reseasoning? They might more closely resemble the vintage cast iron surfaces. Would that lead to a better cooking surface (if you are willing to go through all those steps for a $15 pan)? Easier food release, seasoning lasting longer etc. What does the forum think?



I'm certainly not an expert on this, but I don't see why you couldn't/shouldn't strip down the seasoning (e.g., with oven cleaner) and then sand down the surface, followed by reseasoning. As far as it only being a $15 pan, Cost: $15; Having a perfectly seasoned cast iron pan that you restored yourself and will be a pleasure to use: Priceless.


----------



## nerologic (Jul 18, 2014)

Dave Arnold at Cooking Issues advocates for polishing the surface of new cast iron. Not only does it smooth the surface, it opens the pore structure, giving the seasoning more texture to latch on to. The combo gives a seasoning with a glassy finish.

His article on cast iron is pretty great:

http://www.cookingissues.com/2010/02/16/heavy-metal-the-science-of-cast-iron-cooking/


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jan 3, 2015)

Tried the flaxseed oil route. Beautiful but flaky. Lessons learned - 3kw electric stovetop can burn off seasoning. i have no idea how seasoning survives on gas.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jan 3, 2015)

So, new cast iron like Lodge has that pebbly finish. Older ones were sand blasted to leave a smooth surface. If you want that old school smooth surface on a $15 lodge, sandblasting is the easiest.

For seasoning, I use bacon grease if I have it, but I'm kind of liking beeswax sometimes.


----------



## larrybard (Jan 3, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> Tried the flaxseed oil route. Beautiful but flaky. Lessons learned - 3kw electric stovetop can burn off seasoning. i have no idea how seasoning survives on gas.



It's also possible the problem wasn't the electric stovetop but rather a bit too heavy a coat (or multiple heavy coats) of flaxseed.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2015)

larrybard said:


> It's also possible the problem wasn't the electric stovetop but rather a bit too heavy a coat (or multiple heavy coats) of flaxseed.


----------



## daveb (Jan 3, 2015)

larrybard said:


> It's also possible the problem wasn't the electric stovetop but rather a bit too heavy a coat (or multiple heavy coats) of flaxseed.



Yep. Done right it will appear your trying to season a dry pan. Very thin coats.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been using a good heavy weight w15-40 diesel oil for years. Leaves a nice slick dark surface. The only problem is until the pans warm up, my kitchen smells like a bus station.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jan 3, 2015)

larrybard said:


> It's also possible the problem wasn't the electric stovetop but rather a bit too heavy a coat (or multiple heavy coats) of flaxseed.



It just burned it after the polymerization was complete. Mentioned it more as a curiosity. Electric stove tops in europe are powered in the 3-4 Kw range (10-12K BTU). At least on my stovetop 6/9 gives around 240 degrees Celsius. I did 9/9. The flakiness was from improperly prepared surface (will correct soon). I did multiple layers in the oven at 250 Celsius.

Btw - does any European knows where one could buy wrist breaking cast iron pan in Europe? 10 inch seem to be 4-5 pounds, I want probably 6 or 7.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 3, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I've been using a good heavy weight w15-40 diesel oil for years. Leaves a nice slick dark surface. The only problem is until the pans warm up, my kitchen smells like a bus station.


Is that synthetic or natural? I have a couple new steel pans on the way.


----------



## hypnos (Jan 4, 2015)

A De Buyer Mineral B shallow roasting pan is scheduled for deliver tomorrow. How should I season that thing?


----------



## daveb (Jan 4, 2015)

Namaxy said:


> Essentially the process I use, based on flaxseed oil.
> 
> http://vollrathuniversity.com/vollr...ional-Cookware/Seasoning-Carbon-Steel-Pan.htm



This works for me. Cast iron skillets, carbon steel (de Buyer B) skillets and crepe pans, paella (cheap carbon steel) and the wok.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 4, 2015)

hypnos said:


> A De Buyer Mineral B shallow roasting pan is scheduled for deliver tomorrow. How should I season that thing?



Hypnos, check out the video posted by Namaxy earlier in the thread.

Color me slow on the draw.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 4, 2015)

+1 for this method done many, many pans (re-seasinging or otherwise) with this method (or very similar) the Vollrath video is excellent IMO!



daveb said:


> This works for me. Cast iron skillets, carbon steel (de Buyer B) skillets and crepe pans, paella (cheap carbon steel) and the wok.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

I am going to try find some cottonseed oil now. Been using grape seed oil.


----------

